# Instagrams/Twitters



## Baebee (Jul 5, 2015)

I saw another post sharing Tumblr blogs. I, however, don't use Tumblr, but I do you Instagram and Twitter! I'd like to see other forums users IG's and Twitters! For those who would like to share their usernames, please do! I'll start off by offering mine. 

IG: Mercedes_Cortes
Twitters: Curious_Cortes


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 5, 2015)

IG: randydiep


----------



## Jawile (Jul 5, 2015)

My instagram is in my sig, if you want to follow me!


----------



## brutalitea (Jul 5, 2015)

IG: bookwho


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 5, 2015)

My IG and Twitter are the same: TotALLI_rad


----------



## creamyy (Jul 5, 2015)

ig: shannonwatkinanas


----------



## Jake (Jul 6, 2015)

my twitter is in my sig but its private 8)


----------



## riummi (Jul 6, 2015)

IG: riummi
No Twitter :/

its an art account xD


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 6, 2015)

Jake. said:


> my twitter is in my sig but its private 8)



Can I follow you Jake


----------



## Jake (Jul 6, 2015)

Tom said:


> Can I follow you Jake



u sure can, brother!


----------



## mogyay (Jul 6, 2015)

my instagram is mogyay, i post pictures of pretty flowers and scenery & my face. feel free to follow, i'll follow back, always enjoy more pictures on my feed


----------



## jasa11 (Jul 6, 2015)

my IG is jasaoslaj12


----------



## Baebee (Jul 6, 2015)

I've followed all IG's who have posted, I'll do Twitters after I register for classes!


----------



## Rizies (Jul 6, 2015)

My instagram is Riannecl.  I post random pictures, although I don't post a whole lot.  Only when something interesting happens.


----------



## Bjork (Jul 6, 2015)

ignore this i misread it as tumblr


----------



## Zero_13 (Jul 7, 2015)

IG: windrxnier 
I'd give you guys my twitter but everything I post is usually in spanish.


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jul 7, 2015)

My Twitter is @wrathgirl666 (don't worry I am not a satanist ), I also have Instagram that I use sometimes is wrathie83 .


----------



## Lancelot (Jul 7, 2015)

My instagram is gumo.elite


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 7, 2015)

Well I have several twitters and instagrams.. I'll give personal if you PM me. 
But my non-personal IG is ZanessaGaily or Mikasaheart. 
My non-personal twitter is ZanessaGaily.


----------



## grufflepuff (Jul 10, 2015)

I started looking through the Instagram usernames on here, only to be reminded yet again that I'm a lot older than a lot of you. (I'm in my 20s.) I don't want to be some random creep following high school kids out of nowhere, so maybe I'll hold off on that. If you want me to follow you, let me know and I will.

My username is kaeorin and I'm pretty sure my instagram is private, but that's just so I know who's looking at my pictures. If you request to follow me, I'll accept, and then follow you back. Unless you don't want me to follow you back. Because then I won't.

I post a lot of selfies because I'm a big believer in liking the way you look and feeling good about yourself. Also, lots of art/crafts, nail polish, and just pretty things in general. If you're interested.


----------



## oslocrossing (Jul 10, 2015)

ig: jordfarq
twitter: jordanfarq

 I'll follow back people from the community!


----------



## HelloPrince (Jul 10, 2015)

My insta: sheikahstones

I post cosplay, lolita fashion, other jfash, nea stuff I've bought and pics of my dog: Julius. =)
A better summary is on the page itself.


----------



## Karminny (Jul 10, 2015)

My instagram is Karminny


----------



## Thatweirdhetalian (Jul 11, 2015)

Twitter is MayorTaiga_of_Lowell
I don't have a Instagram.


----------



## kaylagirl (Jul 11, 2015)

Instagram @munchlax, I post video game related stuff


----------



## Jacob (Jul 11, 2015)

insta: 
Jacob_lawall_art

its my art page lmao 
hmu w a follow  xD


----------



## Chanyeol (Jul 12, 2015)

My insta: jimisfoxy
twitter: jimisfoxy

I follow back as long as you don't unfollow c:


----------



## jasa11 (Jul 12, 2015)

ig:jasaoslaj12


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Jul 12, 2015)

turquoisetaylor on ig
possibly look at my page and give me a sneaky review on my FANPAGES thread?


----------



## Relly (Jul 15, 2015)

IG @Samihazza
Twitter @lotsofjelly


----------



## oswaldies (Jul 15, 2015)

My instagram is @t.ransgenderspacerock.


----------



## Labrontheowl (Jul 15, 2015)

My twitter is @labrontheowl, feel free to follow me and I'll follow back. Be warned though I'm extremely lame.


----------



## jasa11 (Jul 15, 2015)

IG-jasaoslaj12 hit me up


----------



## Arualx (Jul 17, 2015)

My instagram is Aruallx and I don't use twitter anymore~


----------



## hzl (Jul 17, 2015)

ig: hzl
twitter: hazelrartist


----------



## Jake (Jul 17, 2015)

Jake. said:


> my twitter is in my sig but its private 8)



my Instagram is jake_von_scott I think but that's private too oops!!!!!


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Jul 17, 2015)

-


----------



## Brad (Jul 17, 2015)

IG: @badbradweber

Twitter: @thebradjw

Don't really post to IG, but hey.


----------



## the-animal-crossing-show (Jul 17, 2015)

Both under the name: daniisauruss
Instagram
Twitter


----------



## Cazqui (Jul 17, 2015)

IG-goomyisgod


----------



## AS176 (Jul 28, 2015)

My ig: Arun_Sankar
I just started the account, I'll follow you back!


----------



## Nataliesan (Jul 28, 2015)

IG: NatalieLeviG Twitter:NatalieLeviG


----------



## pockytalkie (Jul 28, 2015)

twitter: emillluminati
ig: k0izumihanayo
: + )


----------



## kxku (Jul 28, 2015)

ig/twitter: @steppphhanie


----------



## AS176 (Jul 28, 2015)

I went through and followed those of you that I could find, follow me back!


----------



## biibii (Jul 28, 2015)

ig: viviiiaaannn_ 
twitter is igual


----------



## Trundle (Jul 28, 2015)

instagram: aidencu


----------



## BrookeRenee (Jul 28, 2015)

IG: skegirl1995
Twitter: same as IG


----------



## jasa11 (Jul 28, 2015)

IG:jasaoslaj12


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 28, 2015)

I do have an Instagram, but I reserve that for only close friends and family. 

I am quite active on Twitter and use it everyday to connect with followers. I am *@PoizonMushro0m* on Twitter and use it to connect with friends and people who might have seen me on YouTube.


----------



## Flowergender (Jul 30, 2015)

IG: late1995june
TW: nicolemoonkid

I don't really use those but, eh???!!1?


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 30, 2015)

I dont have twitter so heres my instagram!

https://instagram.com/cotttonxo/


----------



## sock (Jul 30, 2015)

instagram in sig  It's a book/nerdy/geeky page xD


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 31, 2015)

My Instagram is: nicolesmithxm


----------



## Jas (Jul 31, 2015)

My instagram is @AwkwardJas
My twitter is @jasvwong
(and my tumblr is awkward-acnl!)


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 2, 2015)

Instagram:
@universaljellyfish


----------



## Jessie. (Aug 2, 2015)

I have an instagram, I guess you could call it a roleplay account but I really don't do any roleplaying on it. eh. @problematicjessie


----------



## Darian (Aug 6, 2015)

IG: notcanadian


----------



## Youngjae (Aug 6, 2015)

I don't have an instagram but you can follow me on twitter with @leftiesrights if you would like. I also have a tumblr at leftiesneedsrights


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 6, 2015)

Same as my username.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

IG: Naturemade_Kid


----------



## rubyy (Sep 28, 2015)

ig: private for now cos revamping
twitter: suspendersnarry

xo


----------



## kawaii_princess (Sep 28, 2015)

I got a tumblr, but since we're only focusing on twitter and IG:

IG- biancuurz
Twitter- lbianca_wl

I'd love to follow you all!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 29, 2015)

I only have Twitter. My Twitter is @Megan_BE


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 29, 2015)

IG: L_CocoaBean

My IG is really awkward and I post pics of stuff nobody gives a crap about 
Check it out


----------

